# Học cách xào rau ít dầu mỡ rất đơn giản



## toilatoi (22/3/22)

Học cách xào rau ít dầu mỡ rất đơn giản

Các món xào trên chảo khiến bạn trở nên ngán ngẩm với  máy hút bụi công nghiệp ở đà nẵng sự xuất hiện của dầu mỡ quá nhiều khiến bạn không thưởng thức được nhiều món ngon. Hãy xem thử: mẹo xào rau không cần dầu mỡ thực sự độc đáo thế nào nhé!





Khi chọn cách chế biến – xào, phần lớn chúng ta đều có thói quen cho thêm một thành phần để làm chín thức ăn, đó là máy hút bụi nhà xưởng dầu mỡ. Không những thế, lượng dầu mỡ nhiều hay ít còn tùy thuộc vào sở thích của mỗi người nấu.

Chính vì vậy, khi nhắc đến rau xào, ai cũng ngán ngẫm với việc cho dầu mỡ quá nhiều. Vậy, đã đến lúc bạn cần phải tham khảo cách xào rau mà không cần phải dùng đến dầu mỡ, rồi đấy!

Bạn có thể làm theo cách xào rau không dầu mỡ như sau:

Bước 1:

Lấy chảo, đặt trên bếp gas hay bất kì một loại bếp điện nào mà bạn đang sử dụng.
 Đặt chảo trên bếp gas hoặc bếp điện (Ảnh minh họa)

Bước 2:

Cho vào chảo khoảng 4 – 5 muỗng canh nước hầm xương hoặc nước lã.
Để tăng hương vị của món xào, bạn nên chọn dùng nước hầm xương hơn nước lã

Khi thấy nước có dấu hiệu sôi – như bốc khói hoặc xuất hiện bọt bong bóng nhỏ li ti phía trên trong lòng chảo, ngay lập tức bạn cho lần lượt vào chảo các thực phẩm đã được sơ chế.
  Nước bắt đầu sôi

Bước 3:

Nhanh tay đảo đều và nêm nếm gia vị cần thiết cho món ăn.
Nhanh tay cho rau củ đã sơ chế vào xào

Bước 4:
Khi rau xào có dấu hiệu đã chín, bạn đổ ra dĩa và trang trí nếu muốn. Như vậy, bạn đã hoàn thành được các món rau xào không cần dầu mỡ rồi nhé!
Lưu ý khi xào rau không cần dầu mỡ
Thứ 1

Bạn cần sơ chế rau củ quả sạch sẽ và cắt khúc vừa ăn,  phụ tùng máy hút bụi công nghiệp để việc làm chín thực phẩm trở nên nhanh chóng hơn.

 Cắt thái rau củ thành từng khúc vừa, để làm thực phẩm chín đều 

Thứ 2

Vị xào không cho thành phần dầu mỡ, có thể ban đầu sẽ gây ra cảm giác lạ vị khi ăn. Do đó, bạn có thể sẽ mất thời gian để quen dần với khẩu vị rau xào không cần dầu mỡ.


----------



## duongpham (22/3/22)

Hình minh họa xào rau ko thấy thấy máy hút bụi không, tham khảo thêm mẫu biệt thự HOT nhất hiện nay của Betaviet,


----------

